# Need some pricing advice - LG Big Green Egg



## big twig (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a large BGE that I am going to sell. It has a nest and side tables (see pic below). It was given to me when my uncle died 2 years ago and I have only used it maybe 3 times. Wondering what you guys and gals think a reasonable price for me to sell it is. We are moving to NC the end of August/ start of September and could use some more money for moving expenses (I also don't use it at all so won't miss it too much).

Thanks in advance for your help!













2013-07-04 15.44.50.jpg



__ big twig
__ Jul 17, 2013


















2013-07-04 15.45.02.jpg



__ big twig
__ Jul 17, 2013


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 17, 2013)

You probably don't have the warranty since it was your uncles...i'd be firm @ atleast 450-500.  Maybe a little more if you re varnish the shelves?

That's quite a little cooker down and to the right...How do like the mini?


----------



## themule69 (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't know  what it is worth. But I would like to Buy it if the price is right.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## big twig (Jul 20, 2013)

Ok, so I am not way off on my pricing. I want to get $700 for it but would settle for maybe $600-$550. If I don't sell it I will just take it with me, no big deal, I have other things to sell if I need the money, just figured since I don't use it much it wouldn't be missed much. Thanks for the help!


----------



## da-bucks (Jul 22, 2013)

dang if you were closer I'd buy that in a second.


----------



## smoke-inator (Jul 22, 2013)

I know folks in your area, I'll ask around to see if they need one...I work up there quite a bit.
What part of NC? I'm in Wake Forest...come on down, the BBQ is nice!


----------



## big twig (Jul 22, 2013)

Ended up selling it for $600. Moving to the morehead city area. Got one month to go, can't wait to get out of Maryland. Thanks again for the help everybody!


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 22, 2013)

You did REAL good getting that twig!   DON'T sell the mini though!!!!#


----------

